# VIAS modification?



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

has anyone modified/removed their butterfly valve on their Intake manifold? Its supposed to be good for an extra few HP. not sure if this is true but I did it and can feel some definate change. you lose a little on the bottom end but seems pull a little harder on the top end. not bad for an hour up under the hood. simple mod if anyone is interested...


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I am interested in doing this upgrade but have no clue where to begin. Any additional help would be great! I also live in ga, alpharetta area.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

its pretty simple... buy one of these plates(http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h196/budbuddy4/DSC01710_1024x768.jpg) take out the old butterfly valve put your new plate in place. doing this should increase hp, not much. I'm gonna try and get some dyno results this weekend.


----------

